# Hello All



## Jenniferallen (May 10, 2019)

New here, but certainly not new to marriage problems; mine or other people’s. My academic and professional background in psychology and counseling are pretty extensive, though I am here just to participate and, hopefully, add to the conversation.

Presently, I work teaching adult learners. I am also a published non fiction author and my German Shepherds are the center of my universe.

My husband is showing some troubling behavioral signs that have to be sorted. We have our second meeting with his neurologist next week.

I had to push his primary hard to get that referral. It was so disheartening; I never wanted to be one of those women who sees sexism on every corner.

As luck would have it, his neurologist is a woman, and has confirmed my observations. That’s what we call a hollow victory.

In any case, I look forward getting to know you.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Welcome!

Neurological based mental disorders can cover a large gamut of mental illness.

Primarily those that deal with: 

Addiction. 
Neurodegenerative diseases, such as Alzheimer's and Parkinson's. 
Neurodevelopmental disorders, such as autism, fetal alcohol syndrome (FAS) and learning disabilities.
Seizure disorders.
*Neuropsychiatric conditions such as depression, schizophrenia, and post-traumatic stress disorder (PTSD)


I suspect you work with autistic patients and maybe those having brain trauma, {brain tumors, before and after surgery}, and/or other brain injuries.

*Is this what your husband suffers with?

It does cover those that have many people living in their head. That is tagged with the Dissociative Identity Disorder.

Ah, luckily for me, that has been ruled out! 
I actually have those kind dears romping around in my skull.





[THM]- THRD


----------

